
Broadcom Bluetooth Update for Windows 7 Deletes all your files - basicplus2
http://danbeahm.blogspot.com/2009/12/do-not-install-broadcoms-bluetooth.html?m=1
======
chx
I use the Toshiba stack instead. [https://extranet.toshiba-
tro.de/supportquality/bluetoothinfo...](https://extranet.toshiba-
tro.de/supportquality/bluetoothinfopage.aspx)

------
Piskvorrr
2009, though.

~~~
basicplus2
yeah but still happening in 2015 if you scroll down all the way to the bottom
of comments

